# conversion of 2 gm of Oxalic acid to teaspoon measure



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

One gram of OA is roughly equal to 1/4 teaspoon in volume, a 2 gm dose is half a teaspoon. (These are kitchen measuring teaspoons, not the sort of teaspoons that might be used for eating.)

I use the dip and sweep method of measuring: dip the measuring spoon in, scoop material out and then use a straight edge to scrape it off level with sides of spoon, without packing it down. The straight edge I use is the back of the blade on a plastic knife.

Enj.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Enj,
Thanks! that is what I was needing.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

enjambres said:


> I use the dip and sweep method of measuring: dip the measuring spoon in, scoop material out and then use a straight edge to scrape it off level with sides of spoon, without packing it down. The straight edge I use is the back of the blade on a plastic knife.
> 
> Enj.


I use the pan of the vaporizer to level off the spoonful. My vaporizer is really good at multitasking!


----------

